# *help* best printer for printing film?



## nsolcis (Jan 30, 2007)

hi all
I need some advice on which thermal printer to buy to print films with,

i need 13x19 out put minimum, and adjustable ink density. and a four color option would be nice, lol.
price isnt to much of a factor in my purchase.

so if you guys could perhaps suggest a few, or point me in the right direction, it would be very much appriciated


-matt


----------



## instrumental (Dec 28, 2006)

we use the xante screenwriter 4 and have no complaints


----------



## nsolcis (Jan 30, 2007)

thanks alot,
I think the xante might be to pricy,
what could i get for $300-$500?


----------



## instrumental (Dec 28, 2006)

for 300-500 get yourself a standard 8.5 x 11 laser printer, a couple of cans of toner aid and some clear scotch tape for big jobs


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

for the size your after youll need to think about saving some money. The cheapest that I know of is an Epson 1800 modified to print films with opaque blackink and a rip software. Your looking at a decent chunk of change.
I have an old Xante 8300 from about 10 yeears ago and still use it for one time prints and as a regular B&W printer.
I have an epson 1800 as a back up to my Techstyler and Eco Pro thermal imagesetters.

Printers are not cheap and the larger they print the more they cost.

Good Luck!


----------



## nsolcis (Jan 30, 2007)

fluid, thanks alot bro

peace


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

the epsons can be found at U.S. Screen Print and Inkjet Technology, Scott sells packages that are a decent buy. Thats where I got my 1800, inks and films.


----------



## Greg Hamrick (Jan 25, 2007)

Gcc Technoligies makes the 40/600 laser printer. It is the printer that Xante' puts their name on. It prints 12.6 x 18.5 inches. Plenty for most all printing. And it is priced at a lot less! Alot!


Greg


----------



## brent (Nov 3, 2006)

Just wanted to say if anyone is looking for a cheap but good laser printer, I bought a HP laserjet 1018 on newegg.com a couple of months ago and am very happy with it. It was just $50 with free shipping (I even got it the next day!). It prints standard 8.5"x11" transparencies fine. I always print two transparencies so that the print is darker for burning screens. It's quiet and quick and got great reviews, so check into it if you're looking for a cheap printing solution.


----------



## morr (Feb 1, 2007)

Can I use any laser jet to print film positives? I recently purchased a Dell Laser.


----------



## adawg2252 (Dec 12, 2007)

morr said:


> Can I use any laser jet to print film positives? I recently purchased a Dell Laser.


Yes and no. As long as your vellum or transparency can go through it without jamming, yes.

It won't necessarily be as dark as other laser printers, but that's all in the toner and imaging drum. The way laser printers work is by giving the toner electric charges, so that the toner sticks to the imaging drum to make your image, and then transfers to the paper, and goes through a fuser which heats(!!!) the paper and sends it out to you, dry and printed.

Be wary of laser films and even papers, as shrinkage is always an issue because the paper is being heated on the way out. It's minimal, but it still exists.

Going back to the toner and imaging drum, because only so much can attract to the drum, you can only get so dense with your blackest black image. Toner Aide is an aerosol spray which you can spray on paper vellum to make the toner denser and blacker, but ink-jet really is the way to go for the blackest black, especially if you're doing a reasonable amount of halftones and fine lines.

Epson is selling (or was) the R1800 refurbished for around $375.00. It's a great printer (13" x 19" sheet fed or 13" wide rolls) and has RIP capabilities as well as bulk ink systems. If you want to use less expensive non-waterproof film you'll have to switch to a dye based ink (the R1800 is pigment based) like FastINK or another ink that is dye based. You may or may not need a RIP depending on how much work you do and what you can do with your printer settings.

Hope this helps!


----------



## OFFTHECHAIN (Mar 30, 2010)

hello, this is my first post..
im looking for a printer that can print 20 X 20 films. i know about epsons 17 X 100 feet and all that, in my to the site, not the industry. my problem is oversize prints, i am having alot more demand, and i get my films done at a photo place, i want to purchase a machine that i can do my own films inhouse. 

please suggest me some printers, and what is needed. i read that roland digital printers is an option, correct?


----------

